# Rats Terrified of Cats



## Digits (Jan 8, 2009)

I have 3 cats, who are generally not a problem with the rats, they'll watch them, but they keep their distance from the cage, and aren't a danger to them at all (So long as they're in the cage). The problem I have is my rats seem to be able to smell them, and as soon as they do, they freeze up, and become terrified, they'll hide in their box, and act weird for at least 20 min.

Another thing, is if I pet my cats, than put my hand near the rats, they do the same thing. They'll smell my hand, than slowly back away into a corner. They haven't had any bad experiences with my cats, so theres no reason to act that way. The previous owner (I got them at about 2 months old), did have cats, but she said the cats were if anything scared of them (Could have been lying, but there would be no reason for her to).

Do some rats just have an instinctual fear of the scent of cats, or did they have some bad experience with them?


----------



## Nienor (May 1, 2010)

Yes, it is their instict to fear a predator.
Make sure, the cats cannot enter the rat's room and wash your hands after petting the cats and everything will be fine again. Smelling cats ist pure stress for your rats so make sure they won't smell them anymore.


----------



## margar (Apr 10, 2010)

lol, my rats and cat are the other way around! The rats are really curious of my cat, and when they walk up to her on the couch, she gets freaked out and bolts! 
the cat is declawed and scared of the ratties anyway. Sometimes she dares to creep up and sniff, but she usually bolts away the second they make any kind of sudden move. I'm hoping they'll get used to each other and be friends. How cute would it be to have a kitty and a rat snuggling together on the couch? :3


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Margar said:


> lol, my rats and cat are the other way around! The rats are really curious of my cat, and when they walk up to her on the couch, she gets freaked out and bolts!
> the cat is declawed and scared of the ratties anyway. Sometimes she dares to creep up and sniff, but she usually bolts away the second they make any kind of sudden move. I'm hoping they'll get used to each other and be friends. How cute would it be to have a kitty and a rat snuggling together on the couch? :3


lol it's exactly the same with one of my cats too! the other just wants to eat them... lol


----------



## Nienor (May 1, 2010)

> the cat is declawed


declawed ? poor wee thing that's cruel ..


----------



## margar (Apr 10, 2010)

Nienor said:


> > the cat is declawed
> 
> 
> declawed ? poor wee thing that's cruel ..


Oh, I know!! I didn't declaw her!! I rescued her from a shelter and she was already declawed!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

My rats hate the cats, they will launch themselves at the cage bars trying to maul them.
On several occasions a kitty nose has been nipped. And since then they never go near the bars.


----------



## Nienor (May 1, 2010)

Margar said:


> Nienor said:
> 
> 
> > > the cat is declawed
> ...


Why do people do this Oo they would not take away all of a child's pencils after it was drawing on the living room wall -.-


----------



## margar (Apr 10, 2010)

Nienor said:


> Why do people do this Oo they would not take away all of a child's pencils after it was drawing on the living room wall -.-


Yup, cats have claws and if you don't want your stuff ripped up, either take the time to properly train the cat and provide appropriate "clawable" things, or don't get a cat.
That said, I always knew I wanted to rescue a kitty, and I hoped that I could find a declawed cat. I would have taken a sweet cat, claws or no claws, but I just so happened to want a 3-ish year-old adult female, preferably declawed, and I got exactly that! She's the sweetes cat I've ever known and she's like a gift from God, an answer to my prayers! I had always wanted a kitty my whole life and I'm so grateful I got the perfect one for me.

She's interested in the rats and they're interested in here, they're just nervous. Neither has shown any hostility, so I let them sniff each other as much as they want


----------



## daisylynn1990 (Jul 4, 2010)

My cats were de-clawed growing up. I don't think it's cruel if it's done the right way. It's not like a house cat needs them anyways.
I think some people do it to protect their skin more than their furniture. 
When I had a cat, my 2 rats were scared of her, but she was curious about them. She used to get into my room when I forgot to close the door and lay on top of the cage. :


----------



## Lufitoom (Jul 14, 2010)

Actually (not rattie related) declawing is like someone amputating each of your fingers at the knuckle right under your fingernail. Not only does it leave them defenseless if somehow they escaped, but cats also are rendered unable to properly stretch their muscles (which is what clawing does, contrary to popular belief).

Most countries have outlawed this practice and many vets now in the US will not perform the operation.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I am disgusted by declawing.
Here is a wonderful article about what it REALLY is.
http://maxshouse.com/Truth%20About%20Declawing.htm


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

As well, the comment about getting them de clawed because of them scratching skin, well Ive had my cat 10 years and have only ever obtained 2 bad scratches from him, once when we were trying to bath him (for a good reason, I cant remember what though) and once when trying to break up a fight between him and another cat, neither of which were his fault. He has never scratched me out of malice. I had a cat before who was very tempremental, and he used to scratch me a lot because I was young and probably annoyed him lol, but its whats to be expected with a cat. This thread has gone a bit off topic, but I agree, theres no need to declaw a cat, theyre easily trained not to scratch things and usually know how to use their claws appropriately.


----------

